# Black veil brides



## SJ1208 (Jan 3, 2013)

Are there any other furrys who like black veil brides other than me if so please tell me what is you favorite song by them oh and if anyone knows when and where they are playing next plz tell me


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 4, 2013)

They're like a crappier, uglier version of Avenged Sevenfold.


----------



## Azimuth (Jan 6, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> They're like a crappier, uglier version of Avenged Sevenfold.



im not even a fan of avenged but this^


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jan 7, 2013)

They're the kinda band a Justin Bieber fan would listen to when they want to listen to something heavy.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jan 7, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> They're like a crappier, uglier version of Avenged Sevenfold.


Strange, I've always thought of them as a crappier, uglier version of Bullet for my Valentine.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jan 7, 2013)

I guess they're ok, except that they look like a bunch of rejects. I think they look like a tween version of the band Testament.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 7, 2013)

VGmaster9 said:


> They're the kinda band a Justin Bieber fan would listen to when they want to listen to something heavy.



>Heavy


----------



## triage (Jan 8, 2013)

shite band


----------



## Saga (Jan 8, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> They're like a crappier, uglier version of Avenged Sevenfold.


I kind of like a7x D':


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 8, 2013)

I kind of like their music, but it's not my type of music. I would perfer Avenged Sevenfold. Sorry.


----------



## Namba (Jan 8, 2013)

Zydrate Junkie said:


> Strange, I've always thought of them as a crappier, uglier version of Bullet for my Valentine.



I hate them both.


----------



## Conker (Jan 8, 2013)

Saga said:


> I kind of like a7x D':


They put on a damn good show live.


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 9, 2013)

Well, I guess I'm going to be the first one to say that I like them, and this is coming from a guy who's favourite genre is melodic death metal.

I dig their look because it reminds me of the 80's hair metal look, but they add a bit of a gothic twist to it. Their music is also very much like 80's hair metal but a bit heavier. Their lyrical content may not be my cup o' tea, but regardless I enjoy Andrew's singing voice as well as his scream here and there.


----------



## Aden (Jan 9, 2013)

Man, people in here acting like they're Attack! Attack! levels of bad

Pretty boring band, though. What do you like about them, OP? Maybe we could get you started on some more exciting stuff


----------



## Em1l (Jan 9, 2013)

Basically every band so far mentioned in this thread is shite


----------



## Namba (Jan 9, 2013)

Here, if you like metalcore, even bands like Norma Jean are pretty fucking good.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrGZ1RdlOTc


----------



## SJ1208 (Jan 9, 2013)

I like there live shows and there look reminds me of montly CrÃ¼e and kiss there music is good, more like bullet for my Valentine  and a7 who I don't really like .


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jan 9, 2013)

My little cousin likes them. I've listened to a bit, the singer sounds like a girl half the time... I gotta figure out how he does that... >_>


----------



## Saga (Jan 9, 2013)

Conker said:


> They put on a damn good show live.


They have good motion. It get the lyrics across without looking scary, emo, or satanic.


----------



## Azimuth (Jan 13, 2013)

Vukasin said:


> >melodic





Vukasin said:


> >death metal.



and i have thought complextro was a big enough oxymoron.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jan 13, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> I hate them both.


I can't say I love Bullet, his voice can get on my nerves, but I feel they can get away with it just a bit more.I don't really listen to that much of that teen emo genre, but you can't hate them.


----------

